# Rita has just been approved for a home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

with a very nice retired family near Green Valley south of Tucson. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Don't know exactly when they will come and get her but I'm certain it will be no later than this weekend.

Also, in talking to her references, one was another very nice retired lady who had lost her husband last year who currently has a single Maltese and who has previously done animal rescue and so I am very hopeful she will follow through and fill out the required application which will give us a rescue person in southern AZ. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I can not believe that it is almost 8 PM local already... I've got a log of rescue associated business calls I have made since I got home from work and would you believe that I've made 13 calls this evening...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm tired. I thought you only had Dino left. :brownbag: 

Congrats on Rita's adoption!!! arty: 

If you ever need help with the phone calls, let me know. I'm here for you, Steve!! :thumbsup: 

So is she there to pick up Rita yet?? :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, LBB has offered to help, as well. He's on his way to save the day ~ LMAO


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is wonderful news!!! And, I hope the lady in S AZ works out, too!!! Steve, I don't know how you and Peg and all the other fosters/rescuers do all that you do. 

Way to go Rita!
:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

PS: Is she there, yet? (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Hooray for Rita :chili: That's great news!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Great News!!!! arty: 

Glad to hear that Rita will be going to her forever home!!! :sHa_banana:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you. :chili:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is wonderful, wonderful, great, happy news!!!!
Wishing a sweet baby a wonderful new life she is so deserving of.

Thanks Steve and Peg for all you do.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that sounds great, Steve. Lucky Rita!!! Thanks for all you do for rescue!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Rita! You all do a great job  You have opened your home up to dogs who need you and in return changed not only their lives forever, but the lives of whoever adopts them. Thank you from all of us. :dothewave:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great news! :chili: :chili: 

Thanks to you and Peg for all you do! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy that Rita has found her new forever home. :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is such wonderful news.........to save a baby malt is the next thing to heaven!!!!!! It must give you and your wife such satisfaction~~~~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

Hooray for Rita!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great News

Have all of your rescues found homes yet? Thanks for all you do to help these little ones.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys are amazing! Wonderful news about Rita. I was looking on Petfinders today. Not sure why, because I certainly cannot handle another pup! But there were so many in TN and that's where I live. Of course, after the 700 being picked up from the puppy mill in TN just lately I would imagine a LOT MORE would show up soon. So very sad. 

Cyndi


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yes... it is upsetting. Don't get me started...  

In another thread here... I'm pretty much stuck as far as rescuing two out of southern NH. NCMR has essentially no one in the North East at all. We have one foster who lives more or less in NYC and that is all we have, apparently for the ENTIRE North East US...  :bysmilie: 

As you can imagine... this makes "rescue" really hard...


Oh yes... this thread is about Rita... She goes to her new home Saturday morning. :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great news Steve-keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just a quick update that Rita is on the road to her new home right now. :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Peg and Steve!! You really have a place in heaven for all the good work you do for these little orphaned fluffs! God bless you always!


----------

